# dos command for safe mode?



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

I once came across this, when I didn't really need at, but wrote it down for future use.

I later used it to get into safe mode, and it was fast and easy.

Now I can't find where I wrote it, can't remember it, and can't find it in searches.

It was booting into dos and writing a command that started safe mode.

Also, are there other simple dos commands that would be good/handy to know? A page somewhere listing them?

I remember once when I first had a computer, starting it in dos to see what it was, then not knowing how to get out of it.

I tried everything I could think of, and only got "bad command file name" (which seems to be dos' 2nd name  I finally turned it off and restarted it.

Someone later told me to type "exit".

My first computer had WINDOWS 98 so I missed the pre-windows dos era.

Knowing something about it, and useful commands (and spacing of them) would really come in handy at times.

A "cheat sheet" or something?

thanks,

Carrie


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

typing
WIN.COM 
will boot windows.
Or Ctrl Alt Del will reboot your computer from DOS.
not sure about the one to go into safe mode from dos.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

win /D: M


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

Yes, that's it win /D: M

I was thinking it had a D in it, but wasn't sure because it doesn't involve the D drive.

Thanks for the tips and help.

I had it written down on a box I had floppy disks in on my table and I changed them into another box and threw out the old one, without thinking.

I need a notebook- cheatsheet for this stuff.

~ Carrie


----------



## cassamine (Nov 22, 2002)

nice, ill note it too on some box.

cassamine


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

Before finding that dos command I would try all sorts of ways to restart in SAFE MODE. For one thing I like to defrag in that, it's faster and easier.

I used to hold down the alt key when it started and when getting the stuck key error, quickly hit FI. And sometimes it didn't work. People would say to use F8 but that didn't seem to work (WINDOWS 98/98SE)

After I read about the dos way, I told someone who is a computer programmer and has a degree in computer science and he said he had never heard of it.

Just one of those little things that make life easier. Maybe it should be written with a black marker on the side of the pc 

~ Carrie


----------

